# MANILA | Shang One Horizon | 238m | 60 fl | U/C



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Project Name: *SPI Tower* _(tentative name)_
Location: Shaw Boulevard, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila, Philippines
Developer: Shang Properties, Inc.
Purpose: Mixed-used
Height: ~60fl (tentative)

Rendering from *USGBC* via Jasmine Marie Urcia










Construction updates as of *08/15/2021*, to be undertaken by a local subsidiary of CSCEC-CCFB.


























erzo01 said:


> Some more photos taken earlier today


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Jab'sTreat said:


> Nasilip ko sa loob. Malalim na pala butas nito at mukhang may mat foundation na.


Translation: I peaked inside. The hole is quite deep and it looks like it has mat foundation.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken earlier today


----------



## Ducks_lover (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## erzo01 (May 25, 2011)

Taken today. A glimpse from St. Francis St.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken earlier today


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> From @rueelikai IG


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

IslandSon.PH said:


> Detailed render.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

IslandSon.PH said:


> Some low res renders. They got SOM/Casas for this project


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

ajosh821 said:


> *05/16/2022* - Screenshot from Shang Properties' disclosure in *PSE EDGE (Annual Report 2021)*.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken last night.
> Kita na yung mga steel bars.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

_Note: This is a translated article via Google Translate._

-----

*China Construction First Engineering Bureau won the bid for the Shangri-La Tower project in the Philippines*

China Construction First Engineering Bureau | 2022-02-21



> Recently, China Construction First Bureau Construction and Development Corporation won the bid for the above-ground structural engineering of the Shangri-La Tower project in the Philippines, with a winning bid of 192 million yuan.
> 
> The project is located in Manila, Philippines, with a construction area of about 94,000 square meters and a *building height of 238 meters*. After the project is completed, it will become a commercial complex integrating office, entertainment, catering, accommodation, business and other functions. (Sheng Shouzhe, Zou Canghai)


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*03/14/2022 *- HD rendering from *thepaper.cn*.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken last 07/21/2022


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken yesterday


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> From @jgela.to IG


----------



## erzo01 (May 25, 2011)

erzo01 said:


> Taken last night.
> Kita na yung mga steel bars.


Same perspective, taken 3 months later.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

thomasian said:


> Andiyan din ako kanina 23:45 for updates pero nasa eastbound side nga lang. Tapos 23:47 tumawid ako sa westbound side kung saan ka kumuha ng shots a few minutes earlier....


----------



## sweetpause7963 (4 mo ago)

This building would be seen from my school HHIS since from my classroom i can't wait to to see this new building


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> From my friend's my day.


----------

